# Work experience assessment before EOI



## sunny81 (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi All,

I have been getting mixed feedback about getting my work experience assessed before the EOI. So thought i will write in to confirm.

I know we need to get our education assessed before we submit the EOI. But also do we need to get our work experience assessed before we submit the EOI if we need points for that? Also what kind of documents did you submit with final application for the work experience?

Thanks!


----------



## arun.madhavan81 (Sep 25, 2012)

Yes. Its called skill assessment. And therefore you will need to submit all work experience linked documents like offer letters, salary slips (atleast last 6) relieving letter, letter from org detailing your job responsibilities etc etc.. Certified copies are good enough. Go though the list of documents carefully on the website of the assessing authority.. All the Best!!!
PS: Without a successfully completed assessment skillselect will not let you lodge an EOI.


----------



## greenbangla (Nov 18, 2012)

sunny81 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been getting mixed feedback about getting my work experience assessed before the EOI. So thought i will write in to confirm.
> 
> ...



Dear sunny81,

Work experience assessment is not mandatory. However, you will be safe to claim the points for your work experience from DIAC and before the payment $3060 to DIAC if you assess your work experience before submitting your EOI. I got a message through my EOI recently where DIAC says:

“16 Jan 2013

REVIEW YOUR EOI AND POINTS TEST CLAIMS

This is a courtesy reminder to advise you to review your EOI and if required, update the information according to your circumstances.

If you lodge a visa application and your points score is assessed to be less than claimed in your EOI and invitation letter, your visa application may be refused even if you are able to pass the points test or meet other threshold criteria.

Did you know?

Most Assessing Authorities that undertake Skills Assessments can also provide an opinion on your skilled employment, obtained in or outside Australia and qualifications obtained outside Australia. In providing an opinion, the relevant assessing authority will assess your claims with respect to tasks and duties undertaken by you at that level. Unrelated qualifications which cannot be assessed by your assessing authority can be assessed by VETASSESS.

It is prudent to seek the opinion of the relevant assessing authority on your skilled employment and qualification claims before you lodge your EOI.

More information is available at www.immi.gov.au/asri”

To assess your work experience from your Assessing Authority, you will need to submit certified copy of your employment reference letters, pay the relevant fee and other necessary forms according to the requirement of your Assessing Authority.


----------



## arun.madhavan81 (Sep 25, 2012)

greenbangla said:


> Dear sunny81,
> 
> Work experience assessment is not mandatory. However, you will be safe to claim the points for your work experience from DIAC and before the payment $3060 to DIAC if you assess your work experience before submitting your EOI. I got a message through my EOI recently where DIAC says:
> 
> ...


Hi,
I think I was incorrect when saying a skill assessment is mandatory for an EOI. However it is mandatory at the time of applying for visa.
Please refer to the DIAC website at
Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa
Thanks


----------



## greenbangla (Nov 18, 2012)

arun.madhavan81 said:


> Hi,
> I think I was incorrect when saying a skill assessment is mandatory for an EOI. However it is mandatory at the time of applying for visa.
> Please refer to the DIAC website at
> Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa
> Thanks



Dear arun.madhavan81,

sunny81 has asked about the work experience assessment where anyone claim points for the particular year’s Skilled Employment. However, skill assessment which means Educational Qualifications assessment is always mandatory.


----------



## kark (Oct 16, 2012)

arun.madhavan81 said:


> Hi,
> I think I was incorrect when saying a skill assessment is mandatory for an EOI. However it is mandatory at the time of applying for visa.
> Please refer to the DIAC website at
> Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa
> Thanks


No skill assessment is mandatory before EOI cos while lodging the EOI you need to mention under what shortage skill are you applying and which assessing authority has asses your skill and the ref no and date...so pls assess your skill before you submit your EOI.


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

kark said:


> No skill assessment is mandatory before EOI cos while lodging the EOI you need to mention under what shortage skill are you applying and which assessing authority has asses your skill and the ref no and date...so pls assess your skill before you submit your EOI.


Is there any recent change done in EOI application coz I filled my EOI in Nov'12, but I didnt face what r u saying.

Thanks


----------



## kark (Oct 16, 2012)

arun.madhavan81 said:


> Yes. Its called skill assessment. And therefore you will need to submit all work experience linked documents like offer letters, salary slips (atleast last 6) relieving letter, letter from org detailing your job responsibilities etc etc.. Certified copies are good enough. Go though the list of documents carefully on the website of the assessing authority.. All the Best!!!
> PS: Without a successfully completed assessment skillselect will not let you lodge an EOI.


It is always better to get the opinion on your employment along with the skill assessment. This would save a lot of time for the CO at the time your case is getting decided.


----------



## sunny81 (Jan 2, 2013)

ok thanks everyone. So i get the message -

Skills assessment - mandatory before submitting application on skillselect and before filing EOI
Employment assessment - not mandatory but highly recommended as makes things easier for CO.

Thanks!


----------



## arun.madhavan81 (Sep 25, 2012)

sunny81 said:


> ok thanks everyone. So i get the message -
> 
> Skills assessment - mandatory before submitting application on skillselect and before filing EOI
> Employment assessment - not mandatory but highly recommended as makes things easier for CO.
> ...


Sorry im being a duffus but aren't they one and the same?


----------



## sunny81 (Jan 2, 2013)

No 
Skills assessment is where they assess your education and see if that matches against the skills list they have. Your education needs to be on that list to be able to apply for EOI.

Employment assessment - is about 5 or 10 or whatever employment you are claiming to get the employment points.

Thanks!


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

sunny81 said:


> No
> Skills assessment is where they assess your education and see if that matches against the skills list they have. Your education needs to be on that list to be able to apply for EOI.
> 
> Employment assessment - is about 5 or 10 or whatever employment you are claiming to get the employment points.
> ...


No, as per my knowledge, skills assessment is not education assessment. Skills assessment is the assessment of your skills and identifying in which ANZSCO yours skills fall in. Generally in the skills assessment letter, they mention about skills and what is your AQF equvelant qualification. If they don't mention the qualification details, then based on the recommendations of Skills Assessing Body or DIAC we can go for education assessment. Hope this helps.


----------



## Deepmanku (Jul 14, 2013)

*Acs*

Dear Mr Singh,

Thank you for your ICT skills assessment which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 25
July 2013.

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 263111 (Computer Network and
Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code
.
Your qualification has been assessed as follows:

Your Diploma in Computer Engineering from xxxxxxxxxx completed May 1998 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma
with a major in computing

The following employment after March 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 03/02 - 12/03 (1yrs 9mths)
Position: NETWORKING ENGINEER
Employer: xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Country: INDIA


Dates: 12/03 - 07/13 (9yrs 7mths)
Position: COMPUTER NETWORK AND SYSTEM ENGINEER
Employer: xxxxxxxxxx
Country: INDIA

Please note that the Department of Immigration and Citizenship reserves the right to undertake further
investigation regarding your skilled employment experience.
While the ACS is authorised to assess ICT skills assessments, the final decision in awarding points
remains with the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.


_
*My question is how many n points i claim for experience , i and little bit confuse*_*
pls help...*


----------



## arun.madhavan81 (Sep 25, 2012)

Deepmanku said:


> Dear Mr Singh,
> 
> Thank you for your ICT skills assessment which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 25
> July 2013.
> ...


The info is a little contradicting but ideally when u fill your EOI u r required to mark relevant experience as yes next to it... The system automatically calculates your points.. Just make sure you have entered info as per above.
Thanks
Arun M


----------



## arun.madhavan81 (Sep 25, 2012)

Also, I think ACS will evaluate only past 5 yrs unless you ask them and pay extra for full 10 yrs.. but the points can be claimed for what you think is relevant.. Remember you will be needed to submit proof at the time of visa lodging so be careful what you claim. A rejection for false claims can lead to barring for a few years....


----------



## anupsharma (Nov 19, 2012)

Could somebody with experience please help me with claiming point for local work experience as an accountant and having work experience assessment. I am just wondering if we need to have our work experience assessed before we submit our EOI or if its ok to have it after EOI submission. I have a mixed feeling about this and have no idea about what to do now as i have already submitted my EOI and waiting for Employment assessment.
As in EOI it doesnt have any field asking for when was Employment Assessment done neither any reference number for Work assessment in regards to claiming point for work experience and i understood the same.
Please advise in this matter.

Thank you.


----------



## magelang (Jan 5, 2016)

Hi Anuspsharma,

How was your experience with this employment assessment?

Did they need the employment assessment before lodging the EOI?

Thank you


----------



## sameera_rathore (Dec 20, 2016)

Hi dear,


My name is sameera and today i lodged my EOI, but one thing was making me nervous about it.
My education and qualifications were assessed by VETASSESS and they included only 1.8 years of my post qualificationexperience in my positive outcome, whereas, my total experience is 4.5 years. Now when i am filling out my EOI, should I include my total experience of 4.5 years or the experience of 1.8 years which was validated by VETASSESS??
Please help me in this regard.
Thanks,


----------

